# mazuri lab blocks



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i breed my own mice and have heard that the best food for them is mazuri lab blocks. i was wondering if anybody knew were i could get these in the uk?

thanks,
lee


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

check out the mazuri website, dont know it off hand but its where i get mine from, think theres a min order though so you need to order a decent amount, just give them an email they are really helpful

They do 2 types of rodent feed, a rodent breeder and a maintenance, one is £14 and one £15, i use a mix of both and mix with dog food aswell, only downside is they come in 12.5kg bags!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i went on the website yesterday and it says that it can not ship to the UK wich is a bit of a problem. 
unless i was on the wrong site. if you remember the websie or if anybody else knows it please post it.
thanks, lee


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

go to your local pet shop and ask them if they can order in rat and mice cubes, my shop didnt no what i was on about at first but now they order it in for me all the time and it is only £7.55 a sack so is quiet cheap

hope that helps mate 

thanks Dale :smile:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks, is their any particular brand you ask for or are they all purina mazuri or whatever its called?

thanks again,
lee


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Can you let us know who manufactors that mouse cube, its very cheap id like to look into it further.

I just had a look on the bags of food i have here and theres no website, i dont think they are from the same mazuri as the one you tried, there is a UK based one aswel, i also called them mazuri but they also go under SDS but cant find anysite on them either.

Ive got there address so il ask them for a website or catalouge.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I've just brought some rat and mouse cubes from my local warehouse, they're from a company in Sheffield.

Just done a search for you and found them here, I will be contacting them about other distributors or even direct purchase as I prefer the cubes to other feeds, so do the gerbils and mice


Argo Feeds
Kirkwood Mill Sheffield Road
Sheffield South Yorkshire S36 6
Tel: 01226 762341


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I think Pets-at-home also do lab blocks.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks everybody. will have to get some soon coz my mooses had babies this mornin so ill have lots of mouths to feed. two females gave birth on the same day. well pleased =)

thanks,
lee


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

Argo Feeds
Kirkwood Mill Sheffield Road
Sheffield South Yorkshire S36 6
Tel: 01226 762341[/quote]


yep thats the address mate and the number as it is on my rat and mice cubes bag (20kg)

you should be able to get them from any pet shop if you just ask them if they can order them in, my pet shop when i ask never had a clue so i took her some round and showed her, basicly it looks like pig feed lol

and its cheap i use to buy it for £8.00 and had to travel and now i only have to walk down the road and get it for £7.55 i now its only 45p different but it costed petrol when i use to get it from a place in leeds

Dale :smile:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Dale what size are the cubes? does it have any nutrilonal info on the bag??
Clare


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

wow, this thread is old. i forgot about it. i ended up using pig breeding pellets. they seem to work well. all mine have had large healthy litters. and they seem to grow fast. what more could i want :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> wow, this thread is old. i forgot about it. i ended up using pig breeding pellets. they seem to work well. all mine have had large healthy litters. and they seem to grow fast. what more could i want :lol2:


yeah sorry i remeberd seeing the thread bt couldnt remeber so searched didnt even look at the dat :whistling2:

i use my own mix but was thinking of getting cubes as well
Clare


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Dale what size are the cubes? does it have any nutrilonal info on the bag??
> Clare


 
Hello Clare 

they dont have any thing on bag appart from address and mice and rat cubes they are basically pig feed with rat and mice cube as there name its what me and christine use and others as i see on net as well

there great stuff do the job and cheap

cheers Dale :snake:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

baby_jabba said:


> Hello Clare
> 
> they dont have any thing on bag appart from address and mice and rat cubes they are basically pig feed with rat and mice cube as there name its what me and christine use and others as i see on net as well
> 
> ...


 
oh differnt what i am thinking of thanks. will carry on doing my mix as there likt it and getting good litter numbers.


----------

